# Is there any way to "calm" this buck down???



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an almost 2 year old kinder buck, and a 6 month old oberhasli buckling... The kinder buck attempts to breed anything that moves, including me, my great nephew who is 3, my dog, sometimes (of he gets out the chickens)!!! I'm literally talking anything that moves... He isn't vicious by any means, but I'm ready to forget the buck service and put him up on CL or the Sale Barn.... He's driving everyone nuts.... Am I supposed to feed him anything different then the rest???? I'm not afraid of him, grossed out... But come on really a hen???? He got a couple peck holes on his nose..., serves him right... The other buck, shows interest in the goats only.., he has never done it to me, and he is mild mannered with the does, he chases for like 2 seconds, and goes on to the another or starts grazing... He's young, but I hope his behavior continues.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Swat him with a riding crop when he does that. You need to teach him who is boss. I would be more concerned about him trying to mount you and other humans.. Chickens can get away fast enough


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Swat him with a riding crop when he does that. You need to teach him who is boss. I would be more concerned about him trying to mount you and other humans.. Chickens can get away fast enough


I've sat on him until he calmed down, I've done the ear pulling, doused him with water, whacked him several times to NO avail... Nothing with this buck works.... Yes I am more concerned for me and the other humans then the chickens.... Is there anything I can feed him to calm his hormones down?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, the older they get, the more the hormones kick in. There is no feed or anything. You may want to move him along. Maybe find him a larger herd that will keep him happier.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is what I thought.. I was hoping I could just hold on for 1 more season, but I'm not too hopeful at this point... I'm just hoping my oberhasli boy will remain calm like he is... He's never tried it on me or anyone else... So that is why I'm hopeful with him... He's is actually just 2 months younger then when I got Snoopy... So I'm still hopeful


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I personally would not keep him on my property. Too dangerous, especially if nothing works.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Weird!! I realize some people will say this wasn't a good idea, but since I do have several people coming here so my bucks can service their does, I just put my whole herd together.. Bucks, does, wethers, kids, and sheep. I made the decision last night because he hasn't always acted this way, and was pretty calm last year when I got him last November. Day # 1 I'm pretty sure that one doe did get bred, he and Charlie (my other buck) chased for a little while after the deed was done, but then went to grazing... Tonight went to go feed and put them in the barn (the bucks and sheep are together) perfect goat like I remembered. I could pet him, and scratch him and he didn't try to breed me or do the horrid tongue flapping thing to me... He is still smelly, but I can handle the smell not the behavior... They all go in separate pens at night paired in 2's and 4's. I realize that I might not know certain due dates, but she had a very smelly and wet tail, so I'm sure with just that I can figure it out.. I just hope they don't get Bella, no ones touched her yet.. I'm really actually curious what do goats do in the wild..., they are herd animals after all.... All I can do is just keep them all healthy, and look out for them the best I can... I love them all dearly... I guess I'll just take this lesson and just figure what works for some doesn't work for others...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every farm is different and you have to do what works for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Every farm is different and you have to do what works for you.


True The doe that was bred today, was one of my older girls that didn't conceive last year, so hopefully I will have kids at the end of February. She stood for him... He just didn't want it to be over I guess..LOL It's just weird how calm he is now..


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone just let the buck run with the does (like they do with sheep)... good to know, how many does do you have?

(Not that I am thinking of doing this anytime soon...)....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The older they get the more aggressive for breeding they get during rut. My saanen buck is 2 years old, is sweet gentle and well behaved..but in rut if I have to go in pen I take a small stick and if need be I will smack the side of his nose. Usually I just have to tell him no...But our Lamancha who is a year younger isnt as behaved, I do have to smack him lol. Its important from day one to teach a buck whose in charge, this doesnt mean he wont forget whenin rut..but will be much easier to remind...
Your Buck doesnt seem to want to hurt any one, hes just frustrated and seemed to calm down after a day of action, penninghim with another buck will help him excersise and burn some steam.I have my boys penned together and they bug eachother all day long...I bring my bucks to the breeding pen with the doe in heat...I never run my buck with the does because I want to know when they get bred so I know when they will kid. If you run two bucks with your goats then you wont know who the Sire it..But as Karen said, each farm must do what best suites them...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

@ Happybleats, I did have both bucks together, the younger one Charlie ran from Snoopy.. He got out quite a bit. He wasn't trying to hurt anyone really, he's never tried to butt me or anyone else for that matter, but I just couldn't handle him trying to mate with me... I will have to examine every doe at night when they come into the barn, now that I know what I'm looking for, and I'm thinking that 3 out of my 5 does are bred... We will see in 21 days... Both bucks were pretty funny this morning.... They both checked out the does, and decided I guess that nothing was to be done, and started grazing... I will know who the dad is once they are born. One buck is oberhasli, the other is a black and white kinder...., so I'm hoping I can tell. 

Not the ideal situation I know, but after this season is complete, I'm tempted to sell them, and get another kinder buck or possibly a Nigerian buck... Haven't decided really... Around here it seems mini's sell well...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CAjerseychick said:


> I was just wondering if anyone just let the buck run with the does (like they do with sheep)... good to know, how many does do you have? (Not that I am thinking of doing this anytime soon...)....


I have 5 does. The thing with mixing sheep and goats is that they require different copper levels. I use a general goat and sheep sweetlix loose mineral for the pen that the sheep and bucks are in, then I have the manna pro goat minerals for the rest of the pens. I copper bolus all my goats, since I live in a copper deficient area. I will offer the bucks pro manna mineral once a day at least...


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a hot shot if my bucks get to "friendly" with me especially since we have young kids around (we have about 40 4hers). With them trying to breed people, that can cause injuries. It usually doesn't take them long to understand what a hot shot is. It won't kill them or seriously injure them. But it does teach them boundaries.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fiberchick04 said:


> I use a hot shot if my bucks get to "friendly" with me especially since we have young kids around (we have about 40 4hers). With them trying to breed people, that can cause injuries. It usually doesn't take them long to understand what a hot shot is. It won't kill them or seriously injure them. But it does teach them boundaries.


What is a hot shot?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

An electric cattle prod...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> An electric cattle prod...


Hmm, that might work on him... Is there a chance that he would turn violent though? I don't want that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, this isn't working out so well, since Mr Snoopy the aggressive one won't leave the girls alone, and keeps picking fights with Charlie the other buck.. I feel bad for Charlie, and my girls. Would it help if I put them back into the bucks pen with my oberhasli wethers, or will they still fight with company? I just don't know what to do at this point..., other then sell Snoopy. He has a couple dates lined up but I doubt I can hold on to him for much longer.....


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

This is the first time in 40+ years that my bucks have been so ... nasty. I have one 5yr, one 2yr, and two 2013 bucklings. 

And, they are ALL super aggressive this year. My old buck USE to be a sweetheart even when the does were in heat. This year he is the worst.

The two year old is the voice screamer! Good grief ... sounds like you are pulling him apart ... all the time!

I kept a buck kid out of each of the senior bucks! Never again will I have that many bucks at one time. The whole ranch is on edge with all of them singing their songs 24/7.

I am studying AI info now!!

What gets me is the young ones are just as nasty as the older ones. Which is unusual for my goats. They are all LaManchas.

And yes, a Hot Shot will work great. Jeffers sells them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to look into the hot shot.. I don't have too many issues with the younger one Charlie, other then the occasional going through the fence thing... I figured out he just wants to get away from Snoopy.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> I'm going to look into the hot shot.. I don't have too many issues with the younger one Charlie, other then the occasional going through the fence thing... I figured out he just wants to get away from Snoopy.


I haven't had my bucks turn mean when I use the hot shot. It just has taught them boundaries and to respect me when I'm in the pen with them.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

I let my buck run with my four does all the time unless they just kidded then I separate. He did his thing for a while and when they got bred he quit and now just acts normal and no smell. He's a good boy. Never bothers me at all even when he is running after the does in heat. I guess he respects me.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

sandraH said:


> I let my buck run with my four does all the time unless they just kidded then I separate. He did his thing for a while and when they got bred he quit and now just acts normal and no smell. He's a good boy. Never bothers me at all even when he is running after the does in heat. I guess he respects me.


Actually he has gotten MUCH better since I put everyone together... He did the tongue flapping thing to me a couple times, but that's it. He's calmed down quite a bit... I can't run them together all the time, because I have kinders and they are year around breeders. So, I will separate again in March/April and put them back together probably in September... That is if they stay, which I might sell them, and start with a new buck next fall, not sure yet...


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

We ran Slade (our angora buck) with the herd last fall. Won't do that again (at least not on purpose) as we did NOT like not knowing due dates! 

One of the does pulled a board off the back of Slade's house (which separates the two pens) last month and ALL the smaller does snuck into his pen. Sigh, I really did not want January babies! But at least I have a potential due date.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

We were thinking we would just put our Nigie Buck in with our does once we get him (he is not weaned yet)....
Does anyone know if Nigerian-toggs are year around breeders or not (they are 3/4 Nigerian does, but you can see the Togg in them, they are taller than the average Nigerian)....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

CAjerseychick said:


> We were thinking we would just put our Nigie Buck in with our does once we get him (he is not weaned yet).... Does anyone know if Nigerian-toggs are year around breeders or not (they are 3/4 Nigerian does, but you can see the Togg in them, they are taller than the average Nigerian)....


I'm going to say year around, because of the nigerian in them.... I could be wrong.... But my guess is year around

They have calmed down quite a bit, and since I observe them a lot, I know dates. I will separate them again in March most likely, that is if they are still here. The kinder buck is going for sure... I might keep the oberhasli buck, he isn't a pain and is super sweet...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, the decision has been made Snoopy needs to go to freezer camp, sooner rather then later. He is really getting out of hand, and he almost attacked my 81 year old mom yesterday..., he didn't, because I was there. He's getting aggressive with the other goats and sheep too I'm hoping my neighbors friend who loves goat meat is interested.... I had a few girlfriends for him, but so far I have had an understanding response.... He is so different this year... I know mainly because of Charlie, but Charlie puts up a lot from him poor guy.....


----------

